# AFI Directing 2021-- AFIC Exercise Film



## ScriptToScreenDream (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm applying to AFI Directing for the first time. There is a component, the AFIC Exercise Film, where you must write and direct a short 5min film on a given topic. This year's topic is Confrontation. I happen to already have written and directed a short film that deals with confrontation.

I need your advice: should I submit the film I've already made OR should I make a new film that might be limited due to Covid restrictions?

Better yet, is it mandatory to make a whole new film for this component?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2020)

Always good to make a new film and practice your storytelling chops. Also COVID restrictions will force you to think outside of the box and and that always brings out new ideas in storytelling.


----------



## heliC (Oct 9, 2020)

On AFI website they did say they are not looking at the production value at all, instead, what they are looking for is the storytelling ability and they encourage applicants to use the resources under the covid limitation. You can recheck the website as they were having long paragraph on this and it was kind of fun to read hahaha


----------

